# June TOTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Please realize that I have resized them all to fit your screens. If you want the original, click the image and you will be able to see it. The names of the tank owners will be shown in the TOTM poll. Please do not base your vote on who owns the tank, but rather which tank or picture you like the most.

Please note the number above the picture you would like to vote for. This is the number you will use in the poll above. 

1. COM


2. Obsidian


3. aquyenl


4. gypsity


Send in your photos for July. I want to see a LOT more photos this month!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

oo hard decision again, why can't my tanks be awesome like that 
I'm digging the 3rd on, I like the black and white dif.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Is no. 3 a 55 Gallon Bowfront?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Sure does look like a bow but I am not sure if it is 55?? Looks a little smaller to me like closer to a 40.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i was thinking 72


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it's a 46 bow. Seems a little short to be a 72?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hmm seems to me to be a tie between #2 and #3 though they are all very pretty tanks


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm thinking thats probably a 28 gallon bowfront. Might be a 46, def not a 72.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I'm thinking 46 bowl front but It's way to small to be a 72....I voted for number 3 but they are all amazing and wonderful.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I like Obsidian's tank


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

all great tanks, but unfortunately most of the pics are not that good.....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL I can't take a picture inside if my life depended on it. And especially tank pictures. They always come out horrible. At least this one was postable. Usually there isn't even that.


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

i agree with Cam.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I voted Obsidian... if I were a fish, I think I'd want to live in that tank


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

obsidian, your picture was the most "crisp", so that is why i voted yours, but it would be a killer photo if you would crop all the extra stuff out.......... and for everyone else with entries, ever heard of a tripod? lol


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yeah I realized after I posted it that a good cropping would have helped considerably. Oh well LOL. 
Thanks for the votes though guys  I am glad everyone likes it because it got overrun with algae and I am trying to figure out how to fix it :/ The worse is the cyanobacter (sp) but I have some stuff that is supposed to deal with that which is not a medication so we shall see. 

Thanks again


----------

